# Future of Iraq War



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

What is next? Bush will drag this war for the rest of his term. Finally, a new and a wiser president will withdraw our troops from Iraq. Nobody wants Iraq country to remain whole, except us, Americans. They will fight as they wish and three new independent countries will emerge: Kurdistan, Shia country and Suni country. We will gain nothing, just loose more human lives and money. One thing will be better, the war will be over.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Okay 7pup, I know where the new Kurdish nation would be but tell me or better yet where would you have the Suni's and Shia's locate :eyeroll: ????????


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Oh 7D and if you want to try to make that work I bet I can raise the price of a one way ticket for you on this site in a 1/2 of day :lol: Let me know I'll book the flight :wink:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Bush will be giving an outline on the war today, should be interesting...


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey zogman, I'll donate! :strapped:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Anbody who has read my posts knows my thoughts on the war in Iraq. I think that that war was and is unjustified. We can argue forever about whether the war was justified, whether Bush lied or misled the American people, and all kinds of things.

However, like it or not, we are in Iraq. As a result, Al Qaeda has moved huge numbers of terrorists there to scare the Iraqi people and drive us out. Simply put, we can't lose this war. If we pull out now, Al Qaeda will know that we are willing to leave when the going gets tough. Also, citizens of other Middle Eastern countries will know that we can't be trusted to stay the course if we try to establish representative governments in other countries.

In my opinion, our focus should be on ensuring that the new government in Iraq is one that the people want. We should also be stepping up efforts to train the Iraqi troops and peacekeeping forces. However, once the new government is in place and the Iraqis have their own military peacekeeping forces, we need to give the Iraqi citizens back their country and get the heck out.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You know he may be right.....the same thing happened to Yugoslavia.And 2,000+ Americans didn't have to die.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

"From the onset of NATO's aggression from March 24 to June 11, 1999, the North Atlantic Treaty Alliance (NATO) flew over 35,000 combat missions over the Federal Republic of Yugoslavia. Over 1,000 warplanes (among others F-15, F-16, F-117) and 206 helicopters were used in the air strikes. More than 20,000 laser or satellite-guided weapons were launched and over 79,000 tons of explosives were dropped, including 152 containers with 35,450 cluster bombs, thermo-visual and graphite bombs, which are prohibited under international conventions.1

The NATO forces justified the bombing of civilian targets as either "mistakes" or essential to the destruction of Milosevic and the Yugoslav Army. However, these attacks were not made solely against military targets but against the Yugoslav population as a whole.

As a direct result of the bombings, thousands of civilians were killed and more than 6,000 sustained serious injuries. A large number of the injured will remain crippled for life. NATO bombings have burned amputated, wounded and disabled many civilians of all-ethnic groups, ages, and genders. Children make made up 30% of all casualties as well as 40% of the total number injured. In addition, approximately 300,000 children have suffered severe psychological traumas and will require continuos medical surveillance and treatment. Children have been victims of the sprinkle cluster bombs, with delayed effects, and will continue to be victimized until all parks, play-fields and open areas have been made safe from the remaining unexploded bombs scattered throughout Yugoslavia".

I posted the above because apparently a war fought from 10,000 feet makes us feel safe and justified because there are no American casualties. Had we taken the same strategy as the previous administration and fought this war the same as that above Yugoslavia then I suppose American casualties in Iraq would be counted as a few dozen or low one hundreds at most. As it is, we avoided that kind of operation and as a result we have lost 2,000 soldiers in three years of fighting............ something that is remarkable in and of itself. Our enemy is being destroyed. It is being done on another land. Do we really need another 3,000 American civilians killed in just a couple hours in New York just to remind everyone why we have picked the battle field and taken the war to them?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You proved my point.....and when this becomes a civil war it will be the same as Yugoslavia....thousands of civilians killed.But first Americans had to die,unlike Yugoslavia. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

7 dogs is right. Not sure what Gohan is talking about and I disagree with every thing Big Daddy had to say. Must be the end of the world!! :roll:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I felt safer after we went into Afghanistan, but I feel less safe now than ever before. I think the Iraqi war is just pulling more and more terrorists together.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> thousands of civilians killed.But first Americans had to die,unlike Yugoslavia


No I didn't prove your point or anyone else as you really had no point I could see. I may be wrong but don't you have your Yugoslavia civil war just a little turned around? Seems to me we became involved through NATO in what is now called the Bosnia war but was in fact a ongoing civil war of break away states in Yugoslavia. Yugoslavia didn't have a civil war only after we were there......it was on going at the time. But again you completely missed the point. If you still don't under stand that we are fighting this war for our own future then nothing can be said. Unlike Yugoslavia where we had no national security interest in the first place, we are now fighting for my children and grand children's future. We simply have chosen a battlefield on foreign soil and kept it from ours. The liberation if the Iraqis and the founding of a Democratic government in that region is simply a plus for this country and the world. Again, the question you seem to always skirt, would you rather just sit on our butts and wait for the next 9/11? Doesn't sound like a very good plan to me. Maybe you might enlighten us all as to what kind of plan you would put fourth to stop terrorist from killing Americans here and abroad.

Lives2hunt you are right, the war is pulling more and more terrorist together. don't you think it is a good thing to have them now in one location, and I hear some of them want to negotiate now. Only someone that is losing calls for negotiations.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

zogman said:


> Oh 7D and if you want to try to make that work I bet I can raise the price of a one way ticket for you on this site in a 1/2 of day :lol: Let me know I'll book the flight :wink:


  I would rather go hunting, but as far as I know from the news, nobody wants to fight for a whole Iraq, except us. They want to fight each other and they will do it no matter what your Bush said or planned. The war is mishandled and it brought us in a no win situation, despite we fight for a right cause. It is not our country, leae it to Iraqui people. Just bomb terrorists.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

zogman said:


> Okay 7pup, I know where the new Kurdish nation would be but tell me or better yet where would you have the Suni's and Shia's locate :eyeroll: ????????


Socialism is not all bad. Free education, social security and health care for all are very good points and we will have it sometimes after Bush and alike are defeated. American people will do it, because justice prevails.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

If you want socialism so bad lets change the ticket to France you won't have to wait so long :lol:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

zogman said:


> Okay 7pup, I know where the new Kurdish nation would be but tell me or better yet where would you have the Suni's and Shia's locate :eyeroll: ????????


This is their business. One thing is clear, they hate each other and want to kill and they will no matter what we are planning for them.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> Bush will be giving an outline on the war today, should be interesting...


As I expected, he said nothing constructive, just buying time and nothing new or real. I agree with one Republican and he is O Reily. I want us to win, but I realize that with Bush this is mission impossible...


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

BigDaddy said:


> Anbody who has read my posts knows my thoughts on the war in Iraq. I think that that war was and is unjustified. We can argue forever about whether the war was justified, whether Bush lied or misled the American people, and all kinds of things.
> 
> However, like it or not, we are in Iraq. As a result, Al Qaeda has moved huge numbers of terrorists there to scare the Iraqi people and drive us out. Simply put, we can't lose this war. If we pull out now, Al Qaeda will know that we are willing to leave when the going gets tough. Also, citizens of other Middle Eastern countries will know that we can't be trusted to stay the course if we try to establish representative governments in other countries.
> 
> In my opinion, our focus should be on ensuring that the new government in Iraq is one that the people want. We should also be stepping up efforts to train the Iraqi troops and peacekeeping forces. However, once the new government is in place and the Iraqis have their own military peacekeeping forces, we need to give the Iraqi citizens back their country and get the heck out.


I agree with you and feel likewise. May be one difference. I do not believe Bush and current administration are able to bring us a wictory in Iraq. They already mishandled it so bad so we have no choice but get out ASAP.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

live2hunt said:


> I felt safer after we went into Afghanistan, but I feel less safe now than ever before. I think the Iraqi war is just pulling more and more terrorists together.


Yes, this is what actually happened and this is what some CIA and military analysts emphasized years ago. Only bush with his administration do not understand this.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

zogman said:


> If you want socialism so bad lets change the ticket to France you won't have to wait so long :lol:


Every country goes lives through hard times and mistakes of their government. There are many other good examples with some good elements of socialism, for example, Norway or Canada. Durgs are a lot cheaper in Canada.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BigDaddy, I agree with your assessment of what must be done now. I see your post as none partisan and a clear honest opinion that is in the best interest of this nations security, and would retain our integrity as a nation that does as it says.

Sevendogs, you do have some points. These people hate each other and I would guess will keep killing each other for a few thousand more years. This however is no reason to give up and just let the world continue in turmoil until it boils onto our shores.

I see many people as so negative towards the war, that the only way it will win is with Bush. My only hope is most of the criticism is simply partisan smoke and mirrors. I do believe that if a democrat wins they will follow the same course of action because it is in our nations best interest. I would guess even you know that, but hate Bush so much you ridicule what is happening. Keep in mind that partisan bickering simply to damage the president you don't like endangers our soldiers even more. If you truly care about them don't belittle the efforts they risk their lives for.


----------

